# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Một số kinh nghiệm "săn" vé máy bay giá rẻ

## vietsky_tuyen

*Một số kinh nghiệm "săn" vé máy bay giá rẻ*
- Hầu hết các hãng đều giới hạn về số lượng, thời gian mở bán vé giá rẻ nên phải luôn theo dõi và đặt vé thật nhanh. Nên sử dụng các trình duyệt tốt như Firefox, IE8, Safari... để truy cập. Nếu website của các hãng quá tải, cần nhấn phím F5 liên tục, mở nhiều trình duyệt để có thể "bao vây" mọi phía.
- Tránh đặt vé vào 3 ngày cuối tuần vì giá sẽ cao hơn. Thêm nữa, bay đêm thường rẻ hơn ban ngày, nên khách hàng cũng chú ý thời gian, sự chênh lệch múi giờ khi bay quốc tế để đưa ra lựa chọn hợp lý.
- Một điểm quan trọng khác, là phải chuẩn bị kỹ về thông tin cá nhân. Nhiều hãng tung ra đợt vé rẻ bắt đầu từ đêm và chỉ vòng thời gian ngắn, số lượng vé đã được bán hết sạch. Do vậy phải chuẩn bị sẵn sàng mọi thông tin cá nhân và người đi cùng (tên tuổi, chứng minh thư, số hộ chiếu...) để nhanh chóng cung cấp cho hãng..
- Hầu hết vé giá rẻ thường chưa tính các khoản thuế, hành lý ký gửi. Do đó, khách hàng nên tính toán kỹ trước khi đặt mua. Vé giá rẻ không kèm ăn uống, cũng thường hay bị trễ giờ, do đó nhớ “nạp năng lượng” đầy đủ trước chuyến bay.
- Một lưu ý quan trọng khác không thể bỏ qua nếu muốn nhanh chóng có vé may bay khuyến mại giá rẻ là sở hữu một chiếc thẻ thanh toán quốc tế. Các hãng hàng không trong nước có thể trả bằng thẻ ATM nội địa. Nhưng với các hãng hàng không nước ngoài, thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng quốc tế đôi khi lại là một điều bắt buộc.




*Khách hàng có thể tham khảo,tìm hiểu để có những thông tin tốt nhất cho hành trình của mình tại Vietsky news - Cung cấp bản tin hotnews hàng không và hỗ trợ khách hàng* *19001779** hoặc* *(08)62 663 663**.*

----------


## seowebsite

Thông tin thật bổ ích>"<> Rút kinh nghiệm. Mấy lần đi công tác mua vé trước. Vừa mắc, vừa đợi lâu. Luôn có cảm giác bực bội trong người. Thank bạn nhé!^^

----------

